# I don't recommend calling Lyft in case of accident



## 7Miles

It was not my fault, I have a police report stating it was the other driver's fault. But Lyft doesn't care, deactivated my account .
Considering my spouse doesn't work, this hurts financially.
I had my reasons to call them and gave all information, all. Even emailed them police report. They don't care. They will deactivate you and you can't drive for Lyft anymore.
Beware !


----------



## Choochie

Sorry to hear. Well there is always uber. Or you can do livery,taxicab, bus, shuttle,etc. at your rates Mickey d's looks good!

Edit: first time hearing about Lyft doing that!


----------



## soupergloo

I was in an accident during a Lyft ride a few months ago (other drivers fault), and yes Lyft deactivated me due to the damage done to my car; my car was not drivable. Once it was repaired and I sent them pictures of the repaired vehicle (along with a checklist they required a certified mechanic to fill out), I was reactivated.

Not sure why they'd deactivate you for being involved in an accident that wasn't your fault ..


----------



## 7Miles

soupergloo said:


> I was in an accident during a Lyft ride a few months ago (other drivers fault), and yes Lyft deactivated me due to the damage done to my car; my car was not drivable. Once it was repaired and I sent them pictures of the repaired vehicle (along with a checklist they required a certified mechanic to fill out), I was reactivated.
> 
> Not sure why they'd deactivate you for being involved in an accident that wasn't your fault ..


How long were you deactivated? They don't reply to my emails. 
Who helped you - the trust team or regular customer support.
I email them both and they both ignore my emails.
Btw, I have a second car on file fully Lyft- approved and with photos. But as I said they ignoring me.


----------



## ADX

I am pretty much always a "platinum" member and even my email responses take 1-2weeks if it's not something they deem urgert/doesn't involve upsetting an passenger


----------



## soupergloo

7Miles said:


> How long were you deactivated? They don't reply to my emails.
> Who helped you - the trust team or regular customer support.
> I email them both and they both ignore my emails.
> Btw, I have a second car on file fully Lyft- approved and with photos. But as I said they ignoring me.


I was deactivated as soon as I reported the accident to Lyft & wasn't re-activated until my car was repaired, which ended up being about 3 weeks.

Once I reported the accident to Lyft, their trust & safety team were the ones who reached out to me and they were who I dealt with until I was re-activated. Regular customer support shouldn't be involved at all regarding your accident, it should only be a trust & safety rep. It's weird that you haven't heard from them at all .. their response time to me was always same day. I'd call their urgent hotline so you can at least get a life person and they can update you on where you stand with Lyft; the hotline won't be able to re-activate you, only trust & safety can do that via email.

Consider yourself lucky that you have a 2nd car that you can at least drive on Uber to make money until things are settled with the car involved in the accident. When I got hit, my rent was due .. I'm a full-time driver and was out of work with no other source of income for almost a month.


----------



## SD_Expedition

They deactivated me for self defense of attempted assault. Had a police report and video evidence that backed up my account of it. I was in the right.


----------



## uberpa

I used the contact support on lyft website about a miscalculated trip. Got a reply the second day. Then it went smooth, one more email back to them got the trip corrected.


----------



## 7Miles

Never mind, they activated me back on.
Thanks, soopergloo for good advice!


----------



## soupergloo

7Miles said:


> Never mind, they activated me back on.
> Thanks, soopergloo for good advice!


Welcome! glad it worked out


----------



## lovisone

Same happened to me. Deactivate due to a girl running a stop sign and hitting me. They told me they don't care who's fault it was, they don't want me because I am considered an unsafe driver since my DMV record shows an accident (regardless of fault).


----------



## melxjr

7Miles said:


> It was not my fault, I have a police report stating it was the other driver's fault. But Lyft doesn't care, deactivated my account .
> Considering my spouse doesn't work, this hurts financially.
> I had my reasons to call them and gave all information, all. Even emailed them police report. They don't care. They will deactivate you and you can't drive for Lyft anymore.
> Beware !


If this wasn't you fault, sure maybe they can deactivate you to ensure everything gets fixed and was legit not your fault, but I hardly think they can "fire" you for this, their SRF fee is intended to cover drivers in this case, If it wasn't for your coverage than why do they collect that on every ride? I'm sure they'll reactivate you, if not I would go forward with legal action. Another thing is on Lyft, they don't use SRF, it's Trust and safety fee, the wording in that gives you more power. Unless you're in breach of "trust" and "safety" they have no grounds.


----------



## MrA

Any random jack ass can call lyft, report an incident, and you get disabled. I am currently disabled until their trust and safety team investigates a reported accident that never happenned. Really sucks, Im 45 rides from hitting the sign on bonus of $2000 for 500 rides, 60 days. My new hobby is going to be reporting license plates to the lyft trust and safety team. No driver will ever get more than 1 star when I am a rider. Good luck, and hope I never see your license plate, you'll be done!


----------



## Old Smokey

MrA said:


> Any random jack ass can call lyft, report an incident, and you get disabled. I am currently disabled until their trust and safety team investigates a reported accident that never happenned. Really sucks, Im 45 rides from hitting the sign on bonus of $2000 for 500 rides, 60 days. My new hobby is going to be reporting license plates to the lyft trust and safety team. No driver will ever get more than 1 star when I am a rider. Good luck, and hope I never see your license plate, you'll be done!


Why are you being negative on this platform? Lyft and the other drivers have enough headaches of our own false accusations. Don't feel like you are the lone ranger. If they deactivate you, move on to FUBER, you probably don't deserve the $2000 anyway.


----------



## vesolehome

MrA said:


> Any random jack ass can call lyft, report an incident, and you get disabled. I am currently disabled until their trust and safety team investigates a reported accident that never happenned. Really sucks, Im 45 rides from hitting the sign on bonus of $2000 for 500 rides, 60 days. My new hobby is going to be reporting license plates to the lyft trust and safety team. No driver will ever get more than 1 star when I am a rider. Good luck, and hope I never see your license plate, you'll be done!


Dude, with your attitude, I would think the "random jackass" who reported you may have actually had a reason to report you.


----------



## MrA

its their system, Im going to play with it. Maybe they will see how f'ed up it is, or not and just disable everyone, muhahhaha


----------



## Old Smokey

MrA said:


> its their system, Im going to play with it. Maybe they will see how f'ed up it is, or not and just disable everyone, muhahhaha


Let them finish their investigation, and get back on the road. Doing the same to other drivers that was done to you is WRONG!!! A menter may have to verify that the car is road safe. At FUBER I had a non-fault fender bender, after dropping off customer. Reported and was deactivated till, car was repaired and inspected at a one stop shop. Standard operating procedures. If you weren't in an accident, nothing to worry about, driving a car that has body damage is not appropriate and should be reported. To threaten to disrupt Lyft operations is not appropriate, they are doing their due diligence. I normally don't give advice, my attitude is ONE LESS ANT ON THE ROAD!!!!


----------



## Kaliz

I am in the Lyft rental program in Los Angeles where we are required to do 85 rides a week. Someone hit the GM car in a parking lot and left a few small scratch's . I reported to it Lyft and was deactivated rite away. I was told the trust & safety dept. would be contacting between 24 and 72 hours. I told them I am 10 rides away from hitting my 85 rides and I only have 24 hours left to do it. If i'm deactivated I won't finish. They told me tell it to trust and safety when they contact you. So trust and safety contacts me 48 hours later and tells me the accident is minor and reactivates my account. I tell him what about the charge for the rental since you deactivated me I couldn't finish my rides and you guys charged me $239 for the rental with only 10 rides left that fuked up. I can't keep someone from hitting me and I can't keep you from deactivating me. They tell me I will not be compensated or reimbursed.
They ignore emails on a regular basis.

So be warned if your in an accident your fault or not do not contact Lyft till you finish your quota of rides for the week. Because they will deactivate you for several days and if you don't make quota they don't give a shit they still gonna take your money.

I'm taking them to small claims court and have already notified BBB.


----------



## luvgurl22

7Miles said:


> It was not my fault, I have a police report stating it was the other driver's fault. But Lyft doesn't care, deactivated my account .
> Considering my spouse doesn't work, this hurts financially.
> I had my reasons to call them and gave all information, all. Even emailed them police report. They don't care. They will deactivate you and you can't drive for Lyft anymore.
> Beware !


They will reactivate you after looking at the pictures in a couple of days if the damage isn't too much.If the damage is less than their $2500 deductible they will try to push the responsibility to your personal insurance.If you never mentioned that you were doing rideshare in the police report you may want to go with your personal insurance because Lyft won't touch it without that deductible.Whatever you do don't tell your insurance that you were doing rideshare.They will drop you and your insurance will go up.Good luck.May be a good idea to get rideshare insurance too


----------



## luvgurl22

Old Smokey said:


> Why are you being negative on this platform? Lyft and the other drivers have enough headaches of our own false accusations. Don't feel like you are the lone ranger. If they deactivate you, move on to FUBER, you probably don't deserve the $2000 anyway.


"Negativity is the norm here unfortunately"


----------



## MSUGrad9902

MrA said:


> Any random jack ass can call lyft, report an incident, and you get disabled. I am currently disabled until their trust and safety team investigates a reported accident that never happenned. Really sucks, Im 45 rides from hitting the sign on bonus of $2000 for 500 rides, 60 days. My new hobby is going to be reporting license plates to the lyft trust and safety team. No driver will ever get more than 1 star when I am a rider. Good luck, and hope I never see your license plate, you'll be done!


There are a lot of XD drivers in the Detroit area that are getting deactivated for false claims of accidents. Just sayin....


----------



## ND379

MrA said:


> Any random jack ass can call lyft, report an incident, and you get disabled. I am currently disabled until their trust and safety team investigates a reported accident that never happenned. Really sucks, Im 45 rides from hitting the sign on bonus of $2000 for 500 rides, 60 days. My new hobby is going to be reporting license plates to the lyft trust and safety team. No driver will ever get more than 1 star when I am a rider. Good luck, and hope I never see your license plate, you'll be done!


People like you are why I don't display signage. And two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## Trump Economics

7Miles said:


> It was not my fault, I have a police report stating it was the other driver's fault. But Lyft doesn't care, deactivated my account .
> Considering my spouse doesn't work, this hurts financially.
> I had my reasons to call them and gave all information, all. Even emailed them police report. They don't care. They will deactivate you and you can't drive for Lyft anymore.
> Beware !


I don't recommend calling Lyft -- period.


----------



## MSUGrad9902

ND379 said:


> People like you are why I don't display signage. And two wrongs don't make a right.


ND379 - can you confirm something a pax from seattle told me the other day? In order to do a pickup at seatac (sorry if that's misspelled) you have to drive a Prius?


----------



## ND379

MSUGrad9902 said:


> ND379 - can you confirm something a pax from seattle told me the other day? In order to do a pickup at seatac (sorry if that's misspelled) you have to drive a Prius?


It's almost 100% correct. Per the Port of Seattle regulations you have to drive a car that gets 35 mpg or better. So basically....a Prius.


----------



## MSUGrad9902

ND379 said:


> It's almost 100% correct. Per the Port of Seattle regulations you have to drive a car that gets 35 mpg or better. So basically....a Prius.


Glad I don't live on the left coast. Thanks!


----------



## Nevermore

I've attempted signing up for uber and lyft. Uber has had me sitting on pending for over a month and the app keeps flubbing up. And then there's lyft... I got deactivated because I reported a car accident. I had recently left the military so lyft WAS my income. Less than a week later I bought a car so I could pick up where I left off. I uploaded the new insurance info, car make and model, and what the dealership gave me for the temporary registration so it should've been fine right? Wrong. Trust and safety refused to move forward until I gave them the pics of the accident and of my new car. Then it should be fine again right? Wrong again. They now want me to spend money I don't have to go get my NEW CAR FROM A DEALERSHIP inspected to make sure it's driveable. But I already sent them the registration which requires an inspection for it to even be drafted up! And every time I try to call them to fix it, they're super unfriendly or dodge my calls. And emailing them is also useless because the only response I ever get is "thank you for your update." I've lost a week and a half of income and my mortgage is due in a few days.


----------



## DrivingForYou

Lyft support is the most useless support system I have ever encountered.


----------



## surlywynch

DrivingForYou said:


> Lyft support is the most useless support system I have ever encountered.


Second only to Ubers' support.


----------



## Aztek98

Never ever call lyft for a minor incident period. If it's major and you have a pax then yes.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum

7Miles said:


> How long were you deactivated? They don't reply to my emails.
> Who helped you - the trust team or regular customer support.
> I email them both and they both ignore my emails.
> Btw, I have a second car on file fully Lyft- approved and with photos. But as I said they ignoring me.


Blow up their social media accounts... it's the only way to bypass Robosupport and get someone accountable to review your account sitch.


----------



## Telsa34

7Miles said:


> It was not my fault, I have a police report stating it was the other driver's fault. But Lyft doesn't care, deactivated my account .
> Considering my spouse doesn't work, this hurts financially.
> I had my reasons to call them and gave all information, all. Even emailed them police report. They don't care. They will deactivate you and you can't drive for Lyft anymore.
> Beware !


Uber does the same till they complete the investigation. You will have to provide photographs of your car of the damage details of the wreck and unfortunately you're going to be responsible for the first $2,500 repair to your vehicle which is completely insane, unless the other driver was cited at fault and you'll have to wait for his insurance company to make the repairs to your vehicle, and then you will have to send in the pictures of your repaired vehicle before they reinstate you, but they may allow you to drive a rental vehicle I'm not sure.


----------



## wickedpro20

lovisone said:


> Same happened to me. Deactivate due to a girl running a stop sign and hitting me. They told me they don't care who's fault it was, they don't want me because I am considered an unsafe driver since my DMV record shows an accident (regardless of fault).


Shit I might be in trouble. I got into an accident in March but haven't told lyft yet.


----------



## Salai

I am a Lyft driver. Someone hit behind me and the rear bumper damaged. I did not call Lyft but they knew the accidence. Maybe through the police reported. The other insurer repaired the damaged bumper and did inspection again. I want to come back but my account deactivated. It appeared Add A New Car. My car is 2016 Ford Focus with 54000 miles only. Nothing is wrong except the damaged bumper changed. I want to know Why?


----------



## luvgurl22

Get rideshare insurance. Never call them. It will only hurt your pockets.


----------



## Atom guy

I reported an accident to lyft and was quickly suspended. When I told them the damage was very minor, they requested photos, which I sent right away. I was reactivated pretty quickly once they could see that my car was barely damaged. The only reason I reported it to them at all was because I had people literally getting into my car when the accident happened (someone backed into me).


----------



## tohunt4me

MrA said:


> Any random jack ass can call lyft, report an incident, and you get disabled. I am currently disabled until their trust and safety team investigates a reported accident that never happenned. Really sucks, Im 45 rides from hitting the sign on bonus of $2000 for 500 rides, 60 days. My new hobby is going to be reporting license plates to the lyft trust and safety team. No driver will ever get more than 1 star when I am a rider. Good luck, and hope I never see your license plate, you'll be done!


UNION !


----------



## kevin92009

7Miles said:


> It was not my fault, I have a police report stating it was the other driver's fault. But Lyft doesn't care, deactivated my account .
> Considering my spouse doesn't work, this hurts financially.
> I had my reasons to call them and gave all information, all. Even emailed them police report. They don't care. They will deactivate you and you can't drive for Lyft anymore.
> Beware !


rule number one , reveal nothing , anything you say can and will be used against you. do not trust uner or lyft .


----------



## GregJinAZ

Choochie said:


> Sorry to hear. Well there is always uber. Or you can do livery,taxicab, bus, shuttle,etc. at your rates Mickey d's looks good!
> 
> Edit: first time hearing about Lyft doing that!


Good cop bad cop.
Uber gets to be good cop right now but theyre just as evil as lyft. Just a short time ago they paid less and stole our tips.

All of these big tech platforms are run by long nosed lying communists


----------



## waldowainthrop

GregJinAZ said:


> All of these big tech platforms are run by long nosed lying communists


There is absolutely no question they are run by capitalists. Sorry, I can't stand doublespeak (hey there is a communist reference for you).


----------



## GregJinAZ

waldowainthrop said:


> There is absolutely no question they are run by capitalists. Sorry, I can't stand doublespeak (hey there is a communist reference for you).


That nose is growing


----------

